# How to attach your Lanyard to your rod?



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

I have got some lanyards cheap sprung cord things from ebay. They do the job. Currently I have been attaching them just above the reel by simply clipping the carabiner over the rod (the first part of the blank adjacent to the handle.) This seems to be a pain in the ass, with the clip getting in the way of winding. Where would people suggest attaching the clips? Or is there another way?

Cheers

AD


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

2x zip ties


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I stole an idea from Kayakone who is the lanyard king.

Make a loop of heavy mono, I used 100pd and closed the loop with crimp, the complete loop / circle is about 50mm diameter. I then put this under my reel seat before attaching the reel to the rod so it is actually between the reel seat and the rod and is locked in. I have clips on the end of my leashes and simply attach the clip to the loop and bingo, job done and it actually hangs down behind your reel and stays out of the way unlike when you attach above your reel. Hope this description helps, if not I could take a photo or two tonight when I get home.


----------



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

I kind of get what you mean. (I think) But a photo would certainly clarify the method used. If you could submit one it would be appreciated


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

hope this helps


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

I bought some velcro strips from bunnings that are designed for cleaning up loose cables in an office.

I then tie the lanyard directly to the velcro


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

You can also add a velcro cable tie to lower down the butt. Wrap loose end of cable tie over trailing leash so that it doesn't hang loose and tangle with reel. Helps if rod end of leash is a section of non curly lead so it doesn't interfere with gripping butt or slotting into holder. I also use it to hold two piece rods together for transport.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Will post a photo tomorrow AD of the idea BIGKEV copied off me. It is dual function.


----------



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

cheers Kayakone. The other options presented here still look better than what I am doing at the moment. I have tried the one where you attach to the reel rod attachment. Didn't like it at all. Still seemed to interfere with winding. I like the Velcro ideas tho.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I use glove clips like these ones -
https://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en& ... SVU-ucA6MQ
I just replace the short bit of nylon with 1 metre of good quality bungee cord.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

On "split grip" rods the part between grips is perfect for a cable tie.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ad905 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have got some lanyards cheap sprung cord things from ebay. They do the job. Currently I have been attaching them just above the reel by simply clipping the carabiner over the rod (the first part of the blank adjacent to the handle.) This seems to be a pain in the ass, with the clip getting in the way of winding. Where would people suggest attaching the clips? Or is there another way?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry AD, I am a day late responding.


BIGKEV said:


> I stole an idea from Kayakone who is the lanyard king.
> 
> Make a loop of heavy mono, I used 100pd and closed the loop with crimp, the complete loop / circle is about 50mm diameter. I then put this under my reel seat before attaching the reel to the rod so it is actually between the reel seat and the rod and is locked in. I have clips on the end of my leashes and simply attach the clip to the loop and bingo, job done and it actually hangs down behind your reel and stays out of the way unlike when you attach above your reel. Hope this description helps, if not I could take a photo or two tonight when I get home.


Photos as promised. I differ from BIGKEV in that I use a double fisherman',s knot, because crimps v]can fail/corrode:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

Similar to the one above in many ways but different.

The lanyard is plastic covered steel at a price that's hard to beat

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-X-Steel-W...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43caf825da


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bottom loop of 80 lb mono attached well down the rod but to keep the caraabiner well away from the reel action.


----------

